# Pulsar Timing Belt



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Does any one have the timing gear alignment diagram for a 1988 pulsar with a 1.6 engine. The car started lossing power and now it won't start and the engine spins faster than normal. I think the engine jumped timing.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think that timing is not the problem.It sounds like you blew the head gasket.The engine spins faster since it has no compression for the starter to struggle against.That's the bad news.The good news is that you can probably find another engine at Copher's U pull it for around $100.It is off causeway blvd east of the port of Tampa, or in Clearwater by Sunshine Speedway.They usually have lots of B12 Sentras that should have the same engine,unless you have the oddball GA16i 12 valve engine(not sure of the year they were used).


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll see if I have the diagram for the timing belt.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I have your timing belt diagrams. Leave me your fax# and I'll send them to you.


----------



## unearth (Aug 10, 2008)

is this the timing belt diagram for the 16 valve 1.6 DOHC?
mines 87 and i am going to replace the timing belt.


----------

